# Tee Packaging



## Kirsty (Apr 19, 2005)

_Hello_

_Adam recommended a great envelope for mailing tee's and I wondered if anyone here had any US suppliers they could recommend._


_Similar to these babies_

http://www.morplan.com/ProductDisplay/Toughsac%20Mailing%20Bags/84633/16251/62323

 
_Im not having much luck._

_Staples have some but theyre 100 bucks a pack which I though was a bit steep!_

_Thanks_

_Kirsty_


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

The ones on morplan are the ones I buy they are great. Be nice to here from US sellers to see what they use as to help out Kirsty?

Do you use poly bags like me? Bubble type Jiffy bags or what?

Something I just showed Kirsty was www.flipfold.com . Awesome tool! I've got a couple of these and they rock.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I ship my shirts via USPS Priority Mail (via stamps.com).

This makes packaging free, and they have great Tyvek style bags like the one you linked to.

You can fit several t-shirts into one of those bags and they hold up well and have a nice appearance. 

With stamps.com, I can add my logo to the outgoing mailing label.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 19, 2005)

Sweet thanks  Do you know though, where to find these bags, if I were to buy in bulk? I cant seem to find them.

Popular in the UK but they must have a different name here.


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

I use a similar service, Smartstamp which can print your own label. Looks very professional. Packaging isn't free with them though! Gutting

Why don't you just send via Stamps.com Kirsty?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Kirsty said:


> Sweet thanks  Do you know though, where to find these bags, if I were to buy in bulk? I cant seem to find them.


You don't plan to ship via USPS? You get free packaging supplies that way, and it's pretty inexpensive to ship cross country ($3.85 for 2-3 day Priority Mail).

You could try doing searches for bulk shipping supplies. The price goes down the higher quantity you buy. $1 each is about right for a quantity of just $100.
http://www.uline.com/Browse_Listing_1573.asp?desc=Color+Tyvek+Envelopes

I like $0 though, so I've been sticking with just using USPS.

I think even UPS offers some free shipping supplies.


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

That seems quite a lot of money just to ship a baby tee tho, it would cost me just 26p over here, the price of a first class stamp (plus you packaging of course).

What's the standard airmail service in the US?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Adam said:


> That seems quite a lot of money just to ship a baby tee tho, it would cost me just 26p over here, the price of a first class stamp (plus you packaging of course).


Yeah, there are lower rates than Priority Mail. 

First class mail would probably be cheaper for mailing just one baby t-shirt, but at the same time, I find that paying a little extra for Priority Mail can:

1) Get it there a bit faster

2) Give you free packaging materials 

3) Give you free delivery confirmation/tracking so I can know when the package gets there.

It probably would be around a $1 to ship via First Class mail.


----------



## DickTees.net (Apr 5, 2005)

To this point I have shipped using USPS media boxes (the vhs mailers) at $3.85 for a single shirt shipment. It is costing me nothing in packing materials. We charge $3.95 for as many shirts as you buy so sometimes we are eating a small amount of shipping charges in good faith for multi shirt orders. I have considered going with large envelopes at regular rate which would cut our shipping costs in half but I have heard stories about people getting shipments that came in soft envelopes where they were torn, the merchandise was damaged, etc. Any thoughts on the pros or cons of shipping in soft materials. I know that when I ship in a box it gets there in one piece.


----------



## Kirsty (Apr 19, 2005)

I thought these envelopes we are discussing and i quote "indestructable".


Says they are tear proof!

Im looking for the cheapest, safest, lightest envelope I can get.

The package envelopes that are available at the PO are sometimes quite heavy and you end up paying more for the weight of the envelope rather than the product.

I will be shipping mainly to the UK so Priority Mail isnt really any use to me at the moment. I think first class mail with signature confirmation is the route ill be taking.

http://www.associatedbag.com/download.asp?id=87&cookie%5Ftest=1

Found these 100 for 17 bucks, not too shabby. Plain white too, I hate fussy packaging that has loads of nasty graphics all over it.

Also, if anyone has any fabulous ideas on how to package my little baby tee's, gift wrap stylee that would be great too. Being a girl I want my tee to arrive nice and pretty hehe. 

Ive been looking at patterned pick and mix bags, you know the bags for candy, they are kinda cute and cost effective too. Any thoughts?


----------

